# B5N Kate



## Wildr1 (Mar 31, 2018)

The second profile I have attempted (Kate) was the first on the computer, the first was a F-111F with acrylic paint B5N2 Kate from the Carrier Kaga, Lt. Mikami 1941 P.earl Harbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 31, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 2, 2018)

B5N1 Kate Carrier Hosho






B5N1 Kate carrier Ryujo



1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2018)

Good stuff..!


----------



## windswords (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you for posting these. Really great work.


----------



## polo1112 (Apr 7, 2018)

Great work !


----------



## DarrenW (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice! Besides the super detail and authentic colors, I really like the way you showcased some of the different weapon options for the Kate.


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 8, 2018)

A version with wheels down, canopy back. Thanks for the compliments, just tried to do something more with a profile. It was an interesting challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2018)

More....?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Sweet stuff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 1, 2018)

Midway B5N Kate Lt. Joichi Tomonaga

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## Shinpachi (May 2, 2018)

Good job


----------

